# Choosing a Breeder



## VelcroV

My husband and I have been doing a lot of research on Vizslas and are in love. They are so beautiful and we love how they are active (we are aware--very active) but also love to cuddle. We are on a waiting list for a puppy now, however, the more research we do the more I am beginning to wonder if we should keep shopping for a new breeder? Online and from family, we have how important it is to use a reputable breeder. This is a very good article with tips on what reputable breeders look for in puppy families ( http://rufflyspeaking.net/puppy-buyer-ettiquette/ ), however the breeder we are in contact with seems to be everything this article says to avoid. They didn't ask ANYTHING about us when we first inquired. On one hand, I would be happy to adopt even a pound puppy, but on the other hand, since we made the decision to buy a purebred we want to make sure the dog will be well bred and be everything we expect. I've learned that these are a generally very healthy breed and the current breeder's dogs are OFA hip certified and they do have a 2 year general health guarantee. Is this enough?


----------



## MilesMom

Have you visited the breeder? I would also ask how many litters per year, how often the female is bred, and ask if she is involved with any extracurricular vizsla activities. You want to avoid a puppy mill so if you find they have several litters at a time rôutinely and they breed every heat cycle you may want to look elsewhere. You also want to be sure their dogs meet AKC standard to keep the breed as it should be.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/internet-vizslas-beware.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/vizsla-right-dog-for-you.html

Meet real people with real Hungarian Pointers before you ever see a pup. Once you see the pups, your brain WILL turn to mush and you will say and do anything to get one. 

They are like a really strong drug. Get all your facts first so you can make a non-emotional choice of breeders.

Is there a local dog show coming up? Should be a few Vizslas being shown. Good place to start.

RBD


----------



## VictoriaW

VelcroV said:


> This is a very good article with tips on what reputable breeders look for in puppy families ( http://rufflyspeaking.net/puppy-buyer-ettiquette/ ), however the breeder we are in contact with seems to be everything this article says to avoid. They didn't ask ANYTHING about us when we first inquired.


Ummmm...

So this person is breeding puppies and selling them without any (or, generously, with insufficient) concern for the pups' future welfare. Do you need any more information?


----------



## VictoriaW

Also, there is an enormous (moral & practical) difference between getting an accidentally bred dog from the pound and buying a poorly bred purebred. :-\


----------



## KB87

VelcroV, I would do a little more research and do some further investigating.

You mentioned that your breeder's dogs are OFA certified- did they tell you this or did you go look on the site and see it for yourself? Yes, a 2 year health guarantee is nice should something happen with your dog but inquire to see what all of the limitations are (ie: is it only eyes, only hips, etc) and what they do for the guarantee. Do you get a new pup or do they help with the cost of the health issues?

It sounds like you are having some real hesitations about your breeder so I would suggest doing some more research to find out the right questions to ask and then go from there. How many litters have they had this year? Where do they get their stud from? How often are females bred? When do they start breeding females? How many dogs do they have in total? Things like this will help to clue you in to see if they're in it for money or if they're in it for the love of the breed. Just ask questions. A good breeder won't get mad at you for asking the right questions. Once you have your questions answered then sit down and give it a lot of thought. Believe me, there's nothing worse than realizing after you've picked up your pup that maaaybe your breeder wasn't so top notch afterall. Giving yourself a little more time to decide and being more certain ahead of time will save you a whole lot of worry after the fact.


----------



## redbirddog

> You mentioned that your breeder's dogs are OFA certified- did they tell you this or did you go look on the site and see it for yourself?


To help understand what you are looking for.

The OFA should look something like the below on my dog: Bailey.

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1441294#animal

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith

Ask the breeder for a litter certificate at least 3 gens or 5 then research all the sires and dams - this will give you an idea what direction he is taking the breed - it all inVolVes work work - I would never get a pup from a breeder till I or knowledgeable person visited them


----------



## VelcroV

Thank you everybody for the quick responses. The breeder sent me the OFA of the dam and sire several weeks ago and they are all listed as "good" for hip displasia. The dam's biological sisters both rate only "fair" though. They also sent me the AKC pedigree for the father, but not the mother.

I asked about CERF and they do not CERF certify their dogs, however they say there is no entropian in their lines.

We already scheduled a visit the breeder's home for this weekend, however I am almost considering cancelling because there are so many flags for me. One-because they are even letting us visit this week. The puppies are due any day if they haven't already been born....is it normal for them to agree to have visitors when the puppies could be just days old? I wouldn't expect they would even let people visit until there would be no chance of bringing in anything to the days old puppies anyway though. (To be fair, they haven't said we could or could not see the puppies this weekend). 

They have 2 sires and 6 dams, though I don't know how often they breed them yet. 

Just the fact that they aren't advertising a lot of this information isn't a good sign. Either they are good and their website/communication is not so great, or I'm looking at a puppy mill 

Looks like we'll be shopping around a bit more.


----------



## VelcroV

**Searching** around a little bit--it sounds funny to be "shopping" for a pet.


----------



## KB87

I highly encourage you to be comfortable with the breeder that you are selecting. Afterall, it is your choice. There are plenty of recommended breeders to pick from that will help to calm your nerves and make you feel 100% confident in your selection. Don't rush the decision- your V will be with you for years to come, no need to rush into it.

Have you contacted your local V club to see if they have any information on this breeder and if they would recommend them?


----------



## texasred

You can search generations back with the information you already have, if they were tested. 

Me and Ken had a debate over fair hip ratings. I was a person that shyed away from a rating of Fair, even though it is in the normal rage.
I do owe him a apology. I have since spoken with 3 vets that specialize in the orthopedic field. All three said they wouldn't hesitate to breed a dog with Fair hips to one with a higher OFA rating, *If * it was a above average dog. 

I personally like to see both the dam and shire before pups are born. 
I don't like to take a strangers word on temperment.


----------



## SkyyMax

redbirddog said:


> Once you see the pups, your brain WILL turn to mush and you will say and do anything to get one.
> 
> They are like a really strong drug. Get all your facts first so you can make a non-emotional choice of breeders.


Agree 100% - do your research, choose the breeder prior to seeing the pups.

Good luck!


----------



## stryker

Would you eat at a restaurant that you weren't sure was clean or eat there if had your doubts if the food was tasty? NO

Read some of the problems that owners have with there dogs on this sight. Problems that cost them so much heartache and so much money your head will spin. Pick a breeder carefully and wisely. You want a breeder that will research you your home and your family. The same way you should research them. Google them as to any reviews they have good or bad.

I would also find someone on here you feel a comfortable with and ask them to recamend a breeder. Call them and chances are they will be able to recamend someone credable in your area


----------



## einspänner

You could also contact the your local vizsla club (or the club nearest your breeder) to see what the breeder's reputation is in the vizsla community there. It could be that you presented yourself well, asked good questions, and the breeder didn't feel the need to grill you further even though you were expecting that. I know I was expecting to defend my desire for a V a lot more than I had to, but I also sent my breeder a long introduction and filled out her puppy app. 
I would still visit this weekend and if the red flags are still there, RUN AWAY!


----------



## simpletea

Velcro- I can relate a lot! We don't have our pup yet (and probably not for another year) but doing breeder research is HARD! Some red flags are easy (do they have a paypal button on their site?) but other stuff is not so easy. I'm a pretty gullible person so I trust people way too much. I also think with the internet so many people can hide behind a pretty website and say just the right things when in reality they are not up to the standard they are portraying. 

If you go to meet the breeder I would make it clear that you are wanting to get to know several different breeders before you decide. That way you don't feel the pressure to put a deposit down.


----------



## R E McCraith

VV there are a lot of high quality hobby breeders out there - AKC pedigree for sire and not dam ? that is another red flag - 6 dams & 2 sires ? the breeders I know may have 2 dams breed every 2 years at most and they are their family pets - they find sires that improve the breed - I would rather wait a year OR more to find a great breeder than get a pup that is not well bred - the pup will just break your heart !!!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

VelcroV

A word of caution, never put down a deposit for your dog, with any breeder, that is not 100% totally refundable if you change your mind.

RT


----------



## v-john

You have a doubt... That should be enough. Find someone else. Where are you located? That's a start. What are you looking for? Have you considered rescue? I know there are a lot of dogs in rescue. That's another consideration.


----------



## texasred

It can take awhile to figure out a breeder, so don't get in a hurry. I won't discount a breeder for having a few dogs. There are ones that travel, train and compete with them.
They are fully capable of taking care of the needs of multiple dogs. Others run a string and hunt them in different states. Others pay to have someone work with their dogs. They are not dogs that just sit in the kennels year round to produce puppies. Its your job to figure out how these dogs are treated year round. A dog that has never be given the opportunity to prove that its worthy of reproduction, should not be bred.

You need your breeder to be knowledgeable.
They should be able to explain any questions on the breed and bloodline. Hobby breeders seek advice on good matches from more experienced people in the vizsla community. 

Is your breeder passionate on improving the breed?
Its easy to just breed dogs, but a lot harder to produce quality pups. Do they keep in contact puppy buyers over the years? If not, how do they know the quality of pups they are producing.

Are they compassionate with dogs they own, and the pups they produce? 
Its a lot to take in, and hours of research.
Its enough to make your head hurt.
I won't say the breeder your looking at, is good or bad.
I will say you have a lot more research to do before going with them.


----------



## TheRamshire

breeders.net is a good place to start. If able definitely make the trip and visit them before hand. Most of all, find someone who is passionate about the breed and who is not in it for the money. And bother them. A breeder should be knowledgeable and want to inform you on the breed so you know what to expect. (And YES, they should be asking you questions as well!)
Let me be clear, I do breed... but I am in no way advertising here, this is strictly for your reference. Here is a link to our notes page where you may find more helpful information. https://www.facebook.com/RamshireVizslas/notes


----------



## KiwiPaws

When buying our first Vizsla I thought I asked all the right questions - ugh but I hadn't thought to ask in depth questions about genetics. I knew Kiba had a slight undershot jaw of a few mm but his bottom jaw has never really growen and now is 1 and 1/2 inches shorter than his top jaw. I later found out (after we got Nina) there had been a half-brother/sister mating so wonder if this is the cause and what else may develop??? So when we got Nina, our 2nd Vizsla I thought I asked the right questions and specifically asked was there any genetic problems and was told no. After finally receiving her kennel papers there is massive inbreeding. No problems so far and she is lovely! I now realise that looking at the pedigree charts of both parents would have highlighted this before getting Nina.

I would now also check and see if any relatives of the 'new puppy' appear on the Vizsla Polymoystis website's pedigree charts. And then I would ask the breeder if they know of this in their breeding line. As I have discovered some breeders don't believe this is a genetic disease. Yes, I went looking on this site and found many references to Nina's relatives that have been used in her breeding lines :'( :'( :'( Fingers crossed 

We love Kiba and Nina so much, no matter what problems they may have or later develop. They really are part of the family 

I just wish all breeders were upfront and honest and breed these lovely dogs for the good of the breed and not just for the money etc.


----------



## yheywood

We have a 16 week old Astro, and he is our first vizsla. We spent probably a year discussing whether or not to get a vizsla and most importantly which breeder to choose from. Originally, we had organised a puppy through a breeder in QLD, however after placing a deposit, we had a gut feeling that we just weren't 100% happy with them. We then received a refund for our deposit, and I am so glad we did! We then researched for another 3 months, and found Bokezu in Tasmania, and we have nothing but amazing reviews! The breeder was amazing, constantly keeping us update on the progress of the pups during the first 8 weeks, gave us any information we needed regarding the parents and their parents and so on, and thoroughly (but not overboard) questioned us about our lifestyle etc to ensure that a pup was a good choice for us. She also has absolutely no hesitation to help us out even now that we have Astro. During the second week I even rang her at 11pm at night to get some advice and she had no problem at all.


----------



## yheywood

I might also add that as much as we insisted we would want to visit the breeder prior to purchasing a pup we were not able to since we live in NSW and Bokezu is in Hobart. However, we never had any doubts and felt comfortable getting him without visiting the breeder


----------



## Emmett

Has anybody gotten there V from whispering pines in Fremont? If so what can you tell me about them. I am looking at getting a V from them but I am having a hard time connecting with them which makes me nervous. 
Thanks


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## einspänner

Emmett said:


> Has anybody gotten there V from whispering pines in Fremont? If so what can you tell me about them. I am looking at getting a V from them but I am having a hard time connecting with them which makes me nervous.
> Thanks


Emmett, I haven't dealt with them, but looking at their website one red flag is that they also breed persians, pugs and puggles (a designer breed). If you do contact them, I would ask about their choice to breed such different dogs, particularly the puggles. Ask them for references from past buyers.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## stryker

There is always a waiting lists for puppies why should a breeder try to keep your deposit when thy can just move down the list these are vizslas not black labs. They are thieves move on


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## R E McCraith

Ken -OUT the DOOR & it's yours !!!!! not U & not 4 a quality breeder - expectations for a owner that will commit to 16 yrs - no warranty - just putting a pup where they can thrive ? your goal & mine - not a breeder - not a trainer - same goals as yours - besides best 4 the breed - what is best 4 the pup ?


----------



## Happyhappyhappy

Thought I would chime in, though my husband and I were ignorant about choosing a breed and breeder. 

About choosing a breeder[/color]: We found 2 breeders withon 2 hours of our home -- very different from one another at initial inquiry... One asked us right away why we were interested in a Vizsla (educational approach or maybe to screen out those who will never call again). She mentioned the deposit as a next step, but indicated that she does not accept them until the puppies are born and all is fine. The other breeder may have been wonderful, but they did mention the deposit first (before anything else) and the tone was not as much of an education/interview, but felt more like a business deal. So, we only continued with the breeder with the "Why a Vizsla" educational approach.

About non-refundable deposits[/color]: I think deposits may be a necessary screening tool. Our breeder did not mention it again until about 5 days after birth, via email - that visits were strongly encouraged and deposits due in a couple of weeks. 

We visited (under 2 hours away) and fell in-love with her 2 adults and her 12 mo. old Vizsla (as well as the pups, naturally). Her 12 month old V. was so full of energy and we tired her out, then my middle son cuddled her off to sleep. The adults warmed her lap and mine, while my husband and 3 year old cooed over a baby. (FYI - we did not pick then or later, but were matched by the breeder given our visit and plans).

Maybe our breeder never asks for a deposit, ever - but just tosses the idea out there to screen out those who aren't serious. Maybe she asks for a reasonable non-ref. deposit when the waiting list is smaller or she doesnt have a good sense for commitment. Who knows?

But, I do have to say that I believe that good breeders make NO MONEY breeding their family pet(s). By this, I mean they probably barely break even, if they factor in their own time - then, add in people like me who need Vizsla-education. 

(Vagnoni Vizsla's is who we used - hope name dropping is okay)


----------



## Emmett

Thanks for the replay's. I have only been able to communicate through email and it will take a week to resound. I've call 4 or 5 time and there has never been a return phone call. The worse part about it is the timing of when her pups would be ready was perfect with my wife being done teaching school for the summer (very stressful time of year for her right now). But I cant help to think that if I can't get a hold of them to ask questions about buying a pup how will it be if there is a problem or a concern. And I'm not going to put money down on a puppy that I have never met. but is hard to wait I've been waiting 20 years for a bird dog, 6 years for a V.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## texasred

Something that's not been posted very much. Its being honest with yourself, and the breeder. If you say it, you need to be able to follow through. We hold them to their word in writing, ours should be the same.
You need to take a long hard look at your lifestyle,finances and other commitments. Where, What and How are you going to stand up to your end of the deal?
If you don't have the knowledge to train your pup, do you have a trainer lined up, and the money to takes to pay one. If you have a hectic schedule, are you willing to put other things aside to exercise and work with the pup.
Without a strong commitment its to easy to put it off till the next day. Have you found a place or two to run the dog if you don't own acreage. If there is not public lands are you willing to lease property?
A well bred V needs wide open land to run.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

This has been a very interesting thread, and I agree with the majority of the posts on how to choose a Breeder. But got to thinking, which is always dangerous for me, how does a Breeder choose a prospective owner? I would like to hear the Breeders side to this question. 

Maybe we can start a new thread on how the breeders choose us, as new owners of one of their pups. 

RT


----------



## Vida

Well I'm no expert breeder-
I will looking for families with knowledge of the breed and experienced dog owners. 
I want kind people who do not work full time. And can show that they live the lifestyle a v needs.
I'll be asking lots of questions and I expect to be asked lots of questions.
I would rather keep them all than have them go to the wrong home.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Good idea - but I'm going to sit that discussion out for the following reason.
It's human nature to tell people (breeders) what they want to hear in order to get our desires. I'm wanting to keep my sorting criteria confidential so that it hopefully maintains some validity.

Ken


----------



## Emmett

Ken,

No Freemont Michigan, But that is a good idea, I will contact the Michigan Vizsla club. As for experience I have had several dogs in the past mostly mutts ranging from rotties to chihuahua. We live on a acre of land and we a lucky enough to live 10 Minute's for several hundred acres of public hunting land. I don't have a lot of experience we training a bird dog but I have read and watch anything I can get my hands on. I want to train the dog myself so we bond and work together. We only have one kid left at home so that frees up more time for training.
thanks for your help


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Hi Emmett,
You might want to reach out to the Vizsla club of Illinois as well. Neighboring state and a very active club with a deep pool of breeders. 

Ken


----------



## Emmett

Will do thanks


----------



## KB87

Emmett, I highly suggest talking to your local V club in MI. I know for a fact that there is quite a mix of breeders in the area, both fantastic and not-as-fantastic with different reputations. The V Club will be able to point you in the right direction so you don't go too far off the beaten path. Our boy is from MI and although he is the most wondeful, loving, friendly boy who I wouldn't change for the world he came from a breeder who I later learned does not have the most respect in the area and may have more health issues in the line than we were lead to believe (granted, this is all from what I have heard from individuals within the MI vizsla community which I cannot confirm as fact since our boy has been fairly healthy.) Having a V Club endorse or suggest a breeder will help to limit the potential of having what I call "buyer's concern" - concern of not getting what you thought you were or having the potential for more health issues. Going to a breeder that a V Club suggests should make you confident that you are going to a respected, reputable breeder who produces healthy pups and has got quite some time with upstanding actions should an issue arise.

As Willow suggested- look in other states. If you limit your search based on location you are only hindering yourself.
If you want a great breeder it may not necessarily be a hop, skip and a jump away. However, you can also drive a distance and still not get a great breeder either. Research and asking the right questions really are key. I would also use resources (references, V Club suggestions, etc) to your advantage. There is nothing worse than second guessing if you actually got what you thought you were sold (speaking from experience).


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

Emmett...I'll second KB87 and Willowynd by suggesting you expand your search. I started my search for my next V in California, then went to Arizona, Oregon, and Washington in the hope I could find one close to me. When I could not find what I was looking for, expanded my search further east to Iowa and Kansas. I finally found a breeder I was comfortable with all the way in Illinois. 

Have to admit getting a dog from so far away was a "leap of faith" on my part but I could not be happier with what I got. Just ask Ken. :

RT


----------



## redbirddog

*Things Vizsla Owners Most Wish They Had Known in Advance of Getting Their*
*First Vizsla* (from a poll of VizslaTalk list members)
[email protected] Updated October 22, 2011 by Mary K. Chelton

*That you're never ready for the reality of your first Vizsla, even if you
know your breeder's Vizslas and did breed research. Like a kid I guess,
having them with you 24 hrs is not the same as babysitting.
*

VERY LONG AND IN TWO PARTS:

That when I rescued that poor fellow from the pet store 40 years ago, it
would become a lifelong love affair that spans 3 generations getting
stronger every year.

That you never go to the bathroom alone after getting a V. Don't ever expect
to sit on the toilet alone again!

And that they will climb all over you or stand on your shoulders, if that is
the best way to get where they want.

That it takes 2 to 3 years before they get brains! And once they do get
brains, they are smarter than you!!!

That Velcro REALLY means Velcro! Not just following you all over the place
but literally trying to become one with you or melt into your skin...People
truly do not understand the Velcro-ness until you have lived with it...and
the more Vizslas you have the more flexible your body needs to be because
they ALL want to be with you at the same time....unless they want a dog who
will be with you, on you, attached to you and totally in your space 24/7 if
possible then a Vizsla might not be for them......

Yes, even when you tell them they are velcro some really do not understand
to what degree the velcro is even when they meet your V's.

Ya can't go anywhere without the Vizsla glued to you!!

That they can become addicting.

That they love the cat litter box - they think they have found the treat
container.

We're on our second V, and we've learned to keep the bathroom and office
trash cans on the counter (guests wonder what is going on, but oh, well).
Also, during puppy stage, the toilet paper is never on the holder, as that
is an invitation to decorate the house with streamers. We have to leave the
roll on the counter out of reach (because just gnawing on the roll is fun,
too, apparently). Our first V got to an entire Costco sized bag of chocolate
Halloween candy that was pushed WAYYYY back on the counter... thankfully for
her health, but not for our carpet, she threw it all up in about 10 or 12
piles all over the carpet. There were candy bars still in their wrappers
covered in chocolate goo. Can't believe she (and we) lived through that one.

We got our first V in 1968 when I was 5 years old. At that time no one had
ever heard of the breed let alone seen one. She was given to us because she
was the runt of the litter. She immediately took over the house and ruled
her humans with the love and affection that only a V can administer. One of
my favorite memories of her involves Hershey Kisses. My mother would always
keep a bowl of them on the bookshelf in the living room. Many times mom
would find wrappers in my sister's room on the floor and in her bed, all
nicely opened but not in the garbage can where they belonged. Of course, my
sister was blamed for this bad habit... until my mother happened to see our
V steal a kiss by using a chair that was 2 1/2 feet away from the bookshelf
to reach the shelf where the kisses were. She then watched as our V, Gypsie,
then went into my sister's room, jumped up on the bed, and proceeded to use
her paws to gently unwrap the kiss (never getting chocolate on her
bedspread!). My wife and I now have our own "Gypsie" and she is everything
my old V was and more!

I think I lucked out--between a trio of nutbar dobes (including the first
one), meeting my first V in puppy class (somehow she managed to break into
the cabinet under the sink and was VERY lucky I think, but came to class
with a VERY hoarse bark), etc, I was as ready as I could be--then again, my
V puppy was NOT the monster (grin) I had braced for.

Of course, that might all just be the selective memory that allows us to get
a 2nd puppy.

I never knew that they would lick you clean after you just get out of the
shower. We have to close the bathroom door or put her in her kennel while we
shower otherwise she tries to hop in with us and will lick us clean while
were in the shower. She doesn't seem to care if she gets soap or not (I do
however...) I know she doesn't have a lack of water. The water bowl and food
bowl is always filled.
Another thing she has a fascination with smelling armpits and licking
mine? I had no idea dogs did such a thing. When I had my springer growing up
she never did that. I hope since she's a puppy she will outgrow that.
I do love owning a Vizsla... she's such a goofy girl. I love watching her
grow and change. She hasn't slept in our bed yet except every now and then
at nap time. She goes to her kennel every night before bed so we haven't had
the chance to get our bed taken over... I do await the day. At least we
already own a king size bed. She gets lots of attention wherever we go.
People love to pet her and adore her and her color, even the vet. And of
course she loves the attention right back with the tail going wild at the
site of people. She always greets you when you come inside and jumps on your
lap the minute you sit down.

I am looking forward to lots of years of joy. She has been such a joy
already and we have a long time ahead. I do not think we will own another
dog for a couple more years so for now it's just her and the cats but she is
a pretty spoiled pup getting all the attention she can manage to get.

That it doesn't matter how big the bed is, two Vizslas take up all the
room!!

That they prefer to sleep IN the bed with you, UNDER the covers, preferably
splayed out at right angles to you so you effectively have no bed at all. We
had to buy a king size bed when we got our second one!

I laughed out loud with this one. We bought a king size bed after
contracting multiple viszla disorder and no, we do not have enough room.
They sure do though. Especially Teddy Brewski, under the covers.

We got our first Vizsla when he was 9 mos. old. After about a week we
thought we lost him. We looked everywhere for him, thought maybe he escaped
somehow. After looking around the house for a while we found him, in our
bed, under the covers. We looked in the bedroom several times but never
thought of looking under the covers in the bed. Needless to say he moved
right in and took over. He is now 13 and still claims ownership of the bed,
even though he needs to be helped in most of the time now.

We have a beach house with many frequent visitors and family members, and I
can't tell you how many times I have had teenage girls horrified at the
sight of their used sanitary pads dragged out into the living room and
shredded... and every single time I come home, there is a shredded kleenex
on the floor beside every single wastebasket... cold and flu season is a
veritable shred-fest!
As for counter surfing, I have had entire sticks of butter vanish...
entire loaves of bread, hamburger and hot dog buns disappear, with just the
plastic bag found in the yard days later, and just recently an entire chunk
of very expensive Emmenthaler cheese just vanished. To take the cake, Sophie
has learned to open our pantry door, snatch the peanut butter jar, open it
somehow with her front paws and teeth and lick as far down as her tongue
will reach. We had to get special locks for the pantry door to keep her out
and put a baby gate in front of the kitchen every single time we leave the
house. She also learned how to open the freezer drawer and ate an entire key
lime pie.... and when she learned to open the refrigerator door and started
to forage every time we left the house, we had to devise a lock for that
also. She is the single most resourceful dog I have ever had!


----------



## redbirddog

Gosh...mine have a full point on WITH the drool! They are WAY too funny,
cute and lovable! Molly also does the low whine thru her nose like she is
being abused!

Now does anyone have any clues on how to train an old man NOT to walk away
leaving the steaks on the counter, the butter out, or the loaf of bread
sitting? How can you train the dog if you can't train the human?

I knew very little about the breed when my first V came to live with me...
actually "nothing" is a better description! Javaro loved to counter surf and
I only discovered this after considering mental health help. My memory was
at issue until I found the plastic bag from a loaf of bread fluttering in
the breeze in the backyard! That was my "Ah-haaa" moment with this breed. My
current V takes counter surfing to new heights! Takoda is the reason for the
TWO locks on the garbage cupboard. We had to fashion a bar lock on the
pantry after his degustation of an entire can of Ovaltine in his favorite
spot... the living room sofa! His consumption of contraband is legendary but
his most expensive no-no is his love of footwear. I believe he favors Old
Navy flip flops but Crocs, Nikes, Reeboks and Reefs will do in a pinch! I've
lost track of the shoes I've had to replace! But I think the biggest thing I
wish I had known before owning a Vizsla is how incredibly and utterly
infectious they are. MVD is one condition I hope to "suffer' from in the
future.

I'm a first time Vizsla owner and I love my dog like crazy, but truthfully,
he's not the right breed for me. I didn't take the phrase "high-energy"
seriously enough. I mean, most dogs are high-energy--you get out and play
with them or train for a couple of hours a day, 3 or 4 days a week, for
about 18 months, and then they become content to lay around the house until
you want to go do something.
Not so my red boy. He is on the go from 5:00 am to 10:00 pm, and at this
point he's over 2 years old. He takes a few naps during the day but only at
times when he's absolutely sure he can't cajole a game of chase, or fetch,
or tug, or keep-away, or twister out of anyone in the house. And even then I
think he'd rather go bark at the squirrels.
If he doesn't get out of the house for off-leash runs he gets what we
call "brain buzz" where it's like there's a vibration set up right behind
his eyes and he is whining, crying, jumping, poking... it's like he can't
think, can't settle,. He'll get a rawhide or a chew stick, but instead of
laying down and working off some energy by just chewing he'll throw it in
the air, into the ceiling fan, or over the head of someone who's attention
he wants.
He uses his feet like a boxer does; trying to teach this dog to keep all
four feet on the floor has so far been impossible. He climbs all over his
people and his dog, he bats at objects, pulls things to him or pushes them
away, all with his feet. If he's up in the morning it's certain that I can't
sleep in. He'll try, quite literally, to roll me out of the bed by jumping
on me from the side of the bed, putting his feet on the far side of my body
and pulling with an amazing strength.
Strength... the strength that this dog possesses is almost indescribable.
He can use the leash to pull me anywhere he wants to be. Trying to walk him
sedately into the dog park, or the vet's office, or doggie daycare is just a
joke.

Did I mention poking earlier? Bodi pokes. I don't know if this is common to
the breed or it it's just my Nutty Buddy, but Bodi pokes. Hard. Most people
don't appreciate this. Other dogs defintely don't appreciate it. Doggie play
time often goes something like this:
Bodi: circular approach
Vic: circular approach, sniff
Bodi: POKE! Bow <big grin> freeze
Vic: What the heck?!? Did you poke me? Screw you, I'm outta here.
Bodi: Two bounding strides back to Vic's side, POKE! <big grin>
Vic: <growl> What could you possibly be thinking?!? <stares hard at
dangerous red lunatic to get point across without any possibility of
misunderstanding>
Bodi: Bow, whine, freeze.
Vic: <turns slowly, begins to move away>
Bodi: Bound, bow, bark, POKE!
Vic: Wheel, lunge, bare teeth, go for jugular.
Bodi: Tuck tail (can't give them anything to get a hold of) and RUN! YES!
<ecstatic crazed grin> <check on Vic's progress>
Vic: I'm going to kill you! Chase. Chase. Chase. Screw you, at least you're
gone now. I'm going to go play with that very sedate Labrador pup.
Bodi: Circles back to escaping Vic, POKE! RUN!
You get the picture. It isn't a pretty picture, but it's what he does. I've
never seen a dog so rude to other dogs, and he stayed at the breeder's house
until he was 6 months old, so it's not like he didn't get any doggie
socialization as a puppy. I fully believe that he knows all of the canine
rules, he just chooses to ignore them for his own amusement.
I have been to the best of the best trainers in Oklahoma City to try to
get some help with getting Bodi to simply walk on a leash, but it hasn't
helped. I've read Clothier and McConnell and Donaldson and Dunbar and Pryor
and yes, even Milan--no avail. When I put Bodi on a leash he'll move to the
end of it, turn back so that he's facing toward me and go into a routine
that I call "Bronco puppy." He bucks, he rears up on his back legs, he
pitches forwards with his front paws on the strap of the leash. he slings
his head furiously... It is truly a sight to behold and it's brand new to
me, but one of the trainers that I've been to said that when she talked to
some Vizsla people they immediately recognized the behavior when she used
the descriptor "Bronco Puppy." So, I think it's not just Bodi.
I'm afraid I'm coming off very negatively about my boy and I don't want
to. I'm crazy about him. When he crawls up on the couch and snuggles up next
to me there's nothing in the world like it. When I tell him to go to the
truck and he wags from stem to stern it's just sends off waves of palpable
happiness that infect everyone around him. Watching him ride his skateboard,
or give a quick high-five, or chase a bird is like poetry in motion, those
solid well-defined muscles rippling under the red hide. He's beautiful, and
he's a great guy, but man... He's work!

That Vizslas can leap on top of furniture as effortlessly as a cat.

I wish someone warmed me of the impending MVD [Multiple Vizsla Disorder].

Vizslas are like potato chips - can't have just one!!

Their attraction to kleenex, paper towels, toilet paper,
sanitary/incontinence pads, sometimes used, for some sort of retrieval and
shredding fest. I wouldn't feel at home without a shredded mess of paper
inside or out several times a week.

The second is counter surfing. Nugget, my 10-month-old puppy, has been known
to finish breakfast for people if they step away from the table (admittedly
stupid if you own a V), and he loves licking the butter! I have to watch
that he doesn't retrieve bacon from the pan before, and possibly after, it
starts frying.

They also love to stare at you while you eat, often less than a foot away if
they can, knowing that you'll possibly give in and share with them.

They are *VERY* demanding of attention from their humans. I assume for some
owners it could be considered a nuisance, but thankfully I find it
endearing.

Something I wish I had known in the early days of having my first Vizsla is
that ALL of the work we put in would pay off (I reckon the landmarks where I
could really see the results were about 20 weeks, 7 months & a year).
Knowing that information wouldn't have changed what I did - but it would
make me feel extra determined to do everything I could to socialize & train
the next puppy, and to never feel that I wasn't getting anywhere..

That the manipulation gene effectiveness increases with numbers ~ MVD is a
fact and in a multiple household they will/do gang up on you to get you to
what they want. After all they ARE the center of your universe.

That Vs tend to have a need to be well socialized for longer periods of time
in puppyhood and adolescence, and even beyond that age. My experience is
that Vs are not like "short coated Golden Retrievers" or Labs who often, but
not always, are well adjusted, happy go lucky, even keeled--even if they are
not socialized as pups.

Wish I had known they were smart enough to open kitchen cabinets, unlatch
the baby gate, open the refrigerator door AND the freezer door if it is a
bottom freezer, remove the lid from the garbage can, lock the bathroom door
from the inside, unscrew the lid from the jar of peanut butter, AND be
clever enough to wait until you leave the house to do so.

I once witnessed my older girl pick up a mug of hot chocolate one of the
kids left on the floor by the handle with her teeth, carry it out to the
kitchen, HOLDING HER HEAD SIDEWAYS so it didn't spill, and take it through
the doggy door and out into the garage to consume in private...without
spilling a drop.

I had no idea when I got my first one that it would start a 25-year
obsession....not only in my family but in my sister's family and my next
door neighbors AND the neighbors two houses down. Now, my last and oldest
girl is living on borrowed time, fighting cancer and heart problems, and I
have to contemplate being Vizsla-less for the first time in years, a concept
I am just not ready to face.

Patricia McConnell in her The Other End of the Leash seminar talks about how
dogs really really don't like ventral "hugging". She said she had never seen
a dog initiate or seem to enjoy it the way we do. THEN she came walking in
my office during a break at the seminar she was giving at my facility...and
there was one of my Vizslas on my lap facing towards me, his legs wrapped
around my neck and his head flung over my shoulder (he probably hadn't seen
me in 30 minutes!). She looked and didn't say anything. Later, she came back
during another break and there was my 6-month-old puppy...on my lap, facing
towards me with her front legs wrapped around my neck with her tongue
searching out my nose or open mouth or ear. She left again without saying a
thing but then reappeared holding a camera. She said, "Well, I can't say
never anymore," and snapped our picture. We talked later and I explained
that it really isn't unusual for the breed. She thought it to be an absolute
hoot.
Most dogs who are capable of doing it seem to counter surf, and most dogs
get the zoomies and hang their heads out the window. And although I don't
believe it to be exclusive to Vizslas they don't seem to have a grasp of
personal space (although they aren't as bad as whippets who truly do like to
be worn and really enjoy sleeping in piles) and they really do like the
whole ventral thing.
I like it, but I can see where it would be truly annoying for some
people...they probably should not get a Vizsla. Maybe a potential Vizsla
owner should be asked if they enjoy wearing their dogs.

One other thing i noticed is "jealousy"...only my Vizslas will jump up off
the couch to "intrude" if my husband gives me a hug...they insinuate
themselves between us...if I sit on his lamp, they jump up on his lamp also
and make sure to get between us...but it doesn't seem to be protective
because they won't do it with strangers or people they don't see
often....only with family members. I guess they want to make sure that if
affection is being dished out, they get their fair share!

I went in to this fully with eyes open, as we have already 'survived' two
Weims. Having said that, thinking back to the first Weim, I would say the
one thing people need to understand is what a truly "high energy dog"
demands in the way of exercise and training. We previously had a Dobie, and
figured "how much different can it be? Dobies have lots of energy." We had
no idea...

My Nikki pulls the bucking bronco routine every time I put her on leash too,
plus trying to chew the leash. But the half hitch was always very effective
in keeping her from pulling too hard. Yet she will still do the bucking
bronco act just to see if she can get out of it. She's a stubborn little
devil.


What I consider the DEFINITE breed traits, and not really TRAINED traits:
-The intelligence levels -- Vizslas can be hard dogs to train for the novice
because they are such astute observers and have incredible memory more than
any other breed I've owned -The destruction if not exercised both physically
AND mentally. I can run my dogs for 2 hours. If they take a 30-60 minute
nap, they'd go again. HOWEVER, if I spend 60 minutes at training class, they
are done for the night. Vizsla owners who kennel board other dogs can affirm
that most of the destruction to their kennels comes from Vizslas, not
Rottweilers.


I too had dobes first (still have one) . . . my first Vizsla was on the
lower end of the energy scale (for a Vizsla) so more like the dobes, but my
youngest Vizsla, holy moly! One time in agility class, a fellow student was
watching the red freak in action and commented, "Well, he's probably been
cooped up at home all day, right?" My response "Oh no, he's been in daycare
since 9 am." The look of awe mixed with a tiny bit of terror was priceless.
I think dobes are more sprinters; Vizslas are marathon runners. The other
thing to remember for a multi-dog household, is that your Vizsla will
probably get along with everyone, but maybe too well. In my case, the
addition of Vito has resulted in pretty much non-stop playing.

Do they REALLY have to give you another bath after you just get out of the
shower?! Anytime anyone in my family takes a bath or a shower she is right
there when they get out, ready to give them another bath with her tongue. I
love her bundles but it drives me crazy having her lick me after I get out
of the bathroom, and if she has her choice she'd probably jump right in with
ya while you're in the shower; heck she already tries to lick it off while
you're still in there?!! I know it's not because she doesn't have any
water... I always keep my water bowl full because we have cats as well.

I do have to say that I wouldn't take back getting her for anything in the
world, and starting at puppy stage has been wonderful for us as a family!
Although i say a lot of "Shelby, no!" and "Shelby off!" I enjoy every puppy
kiss I get and I love having her cuddle with me and put her head on my lap,
or I love watching her prance around with her toy (or toilet paper earlier
today). Shelby has a fascination with licking my arm pits! i had no idea
dogs actually did that... Who would think a four legged creature could bring
so much joy?

When I got into the breed as a kid, as a teen & then as an adult, I wish
that I and EVERYONE ELSE had understood VERY early & followed through with
the ideal of a great camera, for telling our stories in photos & videos as
well as how the camera was used. We really missed the boat for realizing the
great need in the future for someone to make a deliberate path of
photographing dogs/people at Vizsla events from the past. What burns me is
movie & point/shoot cameras were right in front of my face, all along, but I
never "got it" until the next century.

I got my first Vizsla via rescue to be a buddy for my Vizsla/ridgeback. The
rescue person said that I'd need to be careful. These red dogs are addictive
and ya can't have just one. Well, they were right!! Since then, I've been
lucky to have been owned by 4 more wiggly red dogs, all from rescue, though
only 2 at a time.

I have a 5-year-old male who came to me at a year old (I was 18 at the time)
and his almost 9 year old mother, who officially became mine almost 2 years
ago.
I wish I'd known how creepy they can be. This mostly only applies to my
boy. While the girl ignores me until I get out of the shower (then I receive
that secondary cleaning), he will sit with his head on the edge, staring at
me, the entire time. A few times he's gotten in and napped on my feet, IN
THE SHOWER. Baths are the opposite of relaxing, as I have one head on the
ledge while the other tries to drink the water, usually with both trying to
hug me at various points. One puts a paw up, the other has to put 2 paws up,
and a big "no give ME attention" feud starts. He stares at me all the time.
I'll be in bed, comfortable (he waits until I'm in and comfortable before
getting up), and he jumps up and sits and stares. All I can see in the bit
of light coming through the curtains is his outline and his eyes watching
me. If I nap during the day, whenever I open my eyes he's looking at me.
Not to mention potential boyfriends. He has scared away just about every
one, other than the few that I rejected because they didn't like him. Yes,
he HAS to sit between us on the sofa and stare at you. "Cuddling" time is
even worse... if I convince him that he can't wedge between us, he will sit
on the pillow, directly next to my head, and stare. I'm currently dating a
Canadian who owns a rescued V mix and is as dog crazy as I am - well worth
the long distance!! While I fly to visit him, he drives and brings his girl,
which means he sleeps on the floor and I share the bed with the 3 dogs 
I wish I'd known about the separation anxiety. Before adding his mother,
the boy wouldn't eat for days if I was gone. He would have to be carried
outside as he'd refuse to get up and go out. Now I can never go anywhere
with just one of them. He has panic attacks, resulting in pooping
everywhere. She panics and tries to escape. She can eat a door frame in 20
minutes. Putting them in a large crate (they share it) helps, but when Im
gone for longer periods they both get medication.
I wish I'd known how gentle they are. I have a 3.2lb house rabbit that
lives loose with them; she is the alpha. She chases them, steals their
bones, bosses them around (she's a bigger riot than the Vs are! she firmly
believes she's a dog) and they comply. They are both protective of their
food but didn't make a sound when she tried to climb in their bowls. That
was a hilarious moment, sad V eyes looking at me while a bunny sits in the
bowl, trying to eat the dog food! Up until recently I also had rats who were
often kept loose. The older rat was best friends with my boy. Every morning
the rat would clean his ears, eyes, and teeth, trim his nails, and check his
fur. They made up games to play together that they'd repeatedly play.
Sometimes the dog would walk around with the rat sitting on his back. At one
point I had a mouse and the dog would sit perfectly still while the mouse
crawled around on him. The mouse once started to slip off his muzzle and
grabbed firmly onto the dog's nose - being a V, he lifted his head a bit and
held perfectly still while the mouse climbed back onto his face.
They are the same with children. Neither was raised with kids, but they
adore them, and seem to know to be calmer. I've had to approach kids in
stores and ask if they can pet my dogs because the dogs wanted to say hi.
They stand still, their tails low but going crazy, their eyes lit up. A
story with that: I used to take them to work with me at the security office
of a college. One week a very large group was visiting and kept dropping off
the kids (about 70 of them) without chaperones in the rec room in front of
the office while the parents went and did other things. Most kids were
afraid of the dogs (why do people always assume they're pit bulls??) and the
few that came in to act bad would get low growls. Then 3 younger girls,
about 10-years-old, came in. Each day they would sit on the little sofa with
the dogs, petting them and giggling. One of the days I'd left the girl at
home (she's a trash digger and jumper, so didn't go in every day), so they
bought the male an ice cream cone and held it while he gently licked it,
just like a person. Talk about a good dog! This led to a large group of the
kids standing outside the door, trying to work up the nerve to come in and
ask for things they knew they couldn't use, but still afraid of the dog
gently eating the strawberry ice cream.

This makes me feel sooooooo good that there are other people out there that
love their animals as much as I do and let them sleep under the covers, sit
in the double recliner with me, look in the fridge with me, sit with me and
on me when using the bathroom. I too had to go from a queen to a king bed
just for my dogs. I only have 2 V's and a rescue mutt, but we use the whole
bed.

That they are so wonderful, I would have gotten one WAY SOONER!! It has
finally gotten to be summer in San Diego. Tonight at 6PM, it was so nice
that Savannah and I sat on the loveseat together in the backyard. The air
temperature was PERFECT. As I leaned downed to kiss her, I thought, "What
could be more perfect than this?"

I wish I would have known that the little bundle of ears with the sad eyes
(which they placed in my arms) was going to capture my heart in an instant
and never let it go.

I wish I had known how wonderful they are and how I can't imagine my life
without one. Savannah is my 3rd Vizsla and I have been addicted since 1987.
They love to snuggle under the covers, paw me to cover them up in the middle
of the night and then how contented they are and sigh with happiness.

That Vizslas are the sweetest most loving animal I have ever had the
pleasure to meet.....and I sure wish I had been able to be introduced to
them YEARS ago!

Sometimes they are so loving and understanding. I will not ever own any
other breed again!

That when you look in their eyes you will see the soul of a great love, a
great clown and a true love of life; that those eyes will take you in, hook,
line and sinker and you will not want to get unhooked.

That they will steal your heart like no other dog you have ever had, that
you can never imagine your life without one in it and one is often never
enough!!!!

No matter how long they may live--it is always too short of a time


I agree that our red heads are whip smart. Monday--Friday around 3:30
Savannah will start barking at me because she knows it is time to go to the
dog park. She doesn't do this on the weekends. She usually eats when she
gets back from the Dog Park (DP), so on the weekends she starts barking
about 5pm for dinner.

I can also say the names of her red headed girlfriends, CJ and Ellie, and
she runs to the door.

I can al ways tell Larry is coming to take her to the DP. When he turns the
corner on my street, CJ starts barking. I can hear them coming down the
street.

When they get back, CJ barks because she knows I give her a treat for taking
Savannah to DP.


Not sure if if read that they can often read your mind - just thinking maybe
it's time for a run usually stimulates a ruckus at our house, until we are
inthe car or truck. If something comes up--like a phone call--they remember
and will not let you forget until everyone is in the vehicle!


How about their ability to roll their tongue and insert it up your nostril?
Or the ability to jump without a running start and put their nose print on
your glasses without touching any other part of your body?


The three most obvious items are that they are very affectionate, energetic
and have soft temperament. He is with me all the time unless he is in his
crate. He rides the tractor, lawn mowers; he learned to swim because he
wanted to be with me in the water. He just wants to be doing anything I do.
I live in the area that had the spring tornadoes and without power for a
couple weeks he would stand under the trees as I used a chain saw. I'm just
surprised by that I think the Vizsla may be the only dog that has
"demonstrably affectionate" in the breed standard description. "Velcro dog"
is right on.

Energetic: I don't know how much puppy and how much Vizsla it is but we
travel by foot or bicycle at least a mile two times each day. He will not
exercise himself; he waits at the door for me. Coffman actually has a
picture of this in her book.

The temperament has been difficult for me. I would describe it at this point
like a very smart manipulative little girl, not in a negative way, just if
you go overboard on the correction. You get pouting, fear and withdrawal. It
seems like it would be easy to harm my relationship with him so I may be too
soft. I have difficulty knowing how much and hard to correct him.

The most wonderful thing about the Vizsla is that life and everything in it
is one big party and he goes from one thing to the next just that way. A
very happy extrovert who wants to be with and on his family and who loves
children.

Very mouthy. He puts everything in his mouth. I have the YUCK command which
means whatever is in your mouth needs to come out or my finger is going to
get it out for you--nicely! He will attempt to lead you around by the wrist
with his mouth if you allow it.

Coat: He does not have a double coat with the fine fur underneath and
doesn't seem to shed even a quarter of the amount of my dobie.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......................

Sorry, fell asleep after the first ten thousand words on that one Rbd. 

(Couldn't make it through it on the vwalk list either)
Ken


----------



## redbirddog

Ken,
I couldn't either.
It would be a test of a potential Vizsla owner. If you could read it all, you qualify!
Back on vacation
RBD


----------



## obejoyful

In addition to what others have said about doing Due Diligence and checking out the breeder's reputation, there are other extremely important, yet often overlooked variables.

The breeder is the first human parent to your dog. They have an incredible amount of responsibility to care for the mom and assist her in safely shepherding the little ones into this world. They are the guardian of your four legged miracle and they are the first emotional connection your dog will have. If done properly it is a labor of love, a physical and emotional connection, that will become the foundation for the V's social development. I want a breeder to be hands on, to have an environment that is going to soothe and comfort while also providing adequate stimulation for a growing pup. I want the breeder to experience them; hold them, talk to them, laugh and play with them, and be able to talk to me about their evolving temperament and personality. I want them to understand and address my needs, to realistically help me match my needs to their knowledge of the puppies. For me those breeders are the special ones.


----------



## R E McCraith

V-clubs - pointer & gundog clubs in your area - contact them 4 members with V's & V breeders that are members - this is a good way to find hobby breeders that breed so seldom they do not advertise & do not have to - also a great place to find events V's will be in so you can see them in action !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

We talk about the right pup from a litter, health clearances and titles in their pedigree. How the bitch and shire are kept, and what the pup will be introduced to while at the breeders. What we feel should be in a contract.

I don't see much on picking the right breeding/breeder to fit your way of life.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

deleted by author.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - Ken -as you know I love gun dogs - this is why - a well bred gun dog has intensve training to achive titles in the field - they are high energy but they are also bred for the ability to be trained - hunt or not that is just a small part of their life spent in the field - the rest of the time just lap mutts with a desire to learn !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

R said:


> Tex - Ken -as you know I love gun dogs - this is why - a well bred gun dog has *intensve * *training * to achive titles in the field - they are *high **energy * but they are also bred for the ability to be trained - hunt or not that is just a small part of their life spent in the field - the rest of the time just lap mutts with a desire to learn !!!!!!!!!!


I agree and disagree with you. These high power, big running dogs will be lap dogs at home, if given the training and exercise. Without a way to release the energy and prey drive they can be a problem dog for some owners. How many new owners that are just looking for a pet, want a dog with a mile range? Dogs with extreme prey drive will find something to hunt, whether their owner approves are not. Why buy one bred this way if you just want a intelligent dog to hang out with.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - do you really believe we should breed out of the breed that took 1000yrs to get there - the V -----not for everyone !!!!!!!!! lets say that again - their down fall is - smart - beautiful & a ability to train at their speed - a Very soft pup that wants 2 please - get the mutt off lead or do NOT get 1 !!!!!!!! or get a generic lab that has lost all sense of it's purpose !!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex So Sorry !!!!!!!!! missed your POINT !!!!!!!!!!! When it gets to the V - 2 PROTECTIVE !!!!!! PLEASE 4give -or PIKE & I'll hunt U down LOL


----------



## texasred

REM not a problem. You and PIKE will always be forgiven.


----------



## texasred

I even look at bloodlines that fit the way I hunt.
Cash is a medium range hunter, hunt lines bred with FC lines. With a little age he is happy in a duck blind, and hunting quail.
Lucy is a gotta go big running girl, FC lines in most of her pedigree. She would go nuts if always reined in, but yes she is a sweetheart. You need a garmin or huge open fields to know where she is after being released.
I just love that dog, but I think she would frustrate someone wanting a pet, or a closer ranging dog.


----------



## TheRamshire

obejoyful said:


> In addition to what others have said about doing Due Diligence and checking out the breeder's reputation, there are other extremely important, yet often overlooked variables.
> 
> The breeder is the first human parent to your dog. They have an incredible amount of responsibility to care for the mom and assist her in safely shepherding the little ones into this world. They are the guardian of your four legged miracle and they are the first emotional connection your dog will have. If done properly it is a labor of love, a physical and emotional connection, that will become the foundation for the V's social development. I want a breeder to be hands on, to have an environment that is going to soothe and comfort while also providing adequate stimulation for a growing pup. I want the breeder to experience them; hold them, talk to them, laugh and play with them, and be able to talk to me about their evolving temperament and personality. I want them to understand and address my needs, to realistically help me match my needs to their knowledge of the puppies. For me those breeders are the special ones.


Awe, that kinda touched my heart. I'm passionate about vizslas and as a breeder, that's my philosophy and sometimes new owners don't really get that or take full advantage of what I do. And that's okay too, but those are the one's I never hear from again and I so love getting to watch them continue to grow up with their new families through facebook and get all their updates on what they are into and achieving. I know and love each and everyone of our Ramshire rascals


----------

